# Learn Primavera Step By Step Video from A to Z



## magnum1272003 (15 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
إخواني الاعزاء المهندسين
أحييكم تحية كبيرة وأحب أن أهدي إليكم هذا العمل ليساهم ولو بشكل بسيط في رفع المستوى المهني لمهندسي التخصصات المختلفة
في البداية كان لي حلم وهو أن أرى كل مهندس وعامل بقطاع الأعمال الهندسية على كل التخصصات والمجالات ملمًا بأساسيات علم إدارة المشروعات وعلى دراية كافية بالسلوك الإداري في فريق العمل بشكل يضمن الكفاءة المثلى في تأدية الأعمال على وجه من الكمال عظيم
فكنت أشجع الجميع حتى مما لا دخل له بالهندسة على الإلمام بأساسيات هذا العلم العظيم
وتعرفت على البريمافيرا وأحببتها وأدركت مدى أهميتها في العمل في هذا المجال إذا أحسن استخدامها كما أرادها مصمموها
ومن هنا كانت البداية ذهبت لدراستها والعمل بها وطلعت لمعرفة كل شئ عنها
والآن أصبح لي منهجا في تعليمها ونشرها على الناس على كافة الأصعدة وبكل الطرق
في هذا الموضوع سوف أقدم لكم شرحا على هذا البرنامج يغطي أغلب ما فيه ومع أمثلة كاملة في البرنامج
ولي منهج في البداية بشرح كل الأدوات والتطبيق بعد ذلك بشكل واسع وكامل
ولن يقتصر الجهد إن شاء الله على البريمافيرا فقط بل سيمتد إلى كل إصدارت الشركة من برامج وبرامج غيرها في إدارة المشروعات
ولكن البداية مع P6
وكنت قد بدأت في العمل فعلا على هذا النحو ولكني توقفت لبعض التعثرات الخاصة بالعمل وأحببت أن أبدأ من هنا مرة أخرى لعل الله ييسر إتمامه
أكرمنا الله وإياكم
وإليكم الآن ما سجلته من ملفات وعددها 17 ملف وسأكمل إن شاء الله تباعا تبعا لإستقراري في الحياة وتفرغي لهذا العمل
بقى عدة أمور سأتكلم عنها لاحقا بعد أن تروا هذا العمل وتبدوني أرائكم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
http://www.mediafire.com/?v613550e6pngxff
http://www.mediafire.com/?2ifu4adfusy4d0v
http://www.mediafire.com/?b09epkm375k4c61
http://www.mediafire.com/?7d4w4l6sfa5pz0r
http://www.mediafire.com/?k6qxvdata65cen4
http://www.mediafire.com/?w8d0d89vaka1sd8
http://www.mediafire.com/?k2ujuid77f4uafj
http://www.mediafire.com/?j0sapfyr0g1ev7v
http://www.mediafire.com/?tzwoyjjww6jjzkz
http://www.mediafire.com/?4ugdn2aj16zh5v6
http://www.mediafire.com/?s4a1rn1odoa3y15
http://www.mediafire.com/?ulo115jx1vbblya
http://www.mediafire.com/?cm2dgfvebl34dh4
http://www.mediafire.com/?lb5f78cp66tyqes
http://www.mediafire.com/?88v2k8ydj1oue8u
http://www.mediafire.com/?uf4032oe68h4y6n
http://www.mediafire.com/?5bqrc4g5emaa0ca


----------



## str (15 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك وزادك علما
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sahoocom (15 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي الكريم وجزاك خيرَ ما عنده لعباده الصالحين


----------



## haytham baraka (15 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## seesehs (15 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وجاري التحميل


----------



## محمد مطر (16 مارس 2011)

شكرا لك أخي الكريم وجزاك الله كل خير....
لكن أرجو أن تبدأ بشرح برنامج Contract Management بشكل موازي لشرحك لبرنامج P6 حتى نستطيع التعرف على هذا البرنامج العملاق....
لأنه حتى الآن لا يوجد شرح باللغة العربية له على ما أعلم....


----------



## magnum1272003 (16 مارس 2011)

للأسف أنا خبرتي به مازلت ضعيفة ولقد كنت أتمنى من الأخ أبي أسامة "أبو كولا" أن يكمل ما بدأه فيه حتى نتعلم جميعا ولكنه توقف وأدعو الله أن يكمل وقد ييسر الله وأكمل أنا ما بدأه


----------



## وحيد البيه (16 مارس 2011)

بارك الله لك يا اخى اللهم اجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م هيثم المنسى (16 مارس 2011)

الف شكر للمهندس احمد صبرى على ما يقدمة لإخوانة من عمل رائع مثل هذا العمل 
ندعوا له بالتوفيق والسداد


----------



## humfa (18 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا عل هذا الشرح الرائع ونحن بانتظار باقي الشروحات


----------



## abosalah1 (18 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مريم سعد الدين (20 مارس 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً و نرجو الله أن يوفقك فى الدنيا و يغفر لك و يستربالأخرة


----------



## arch_mazen (20 مارس 2011)

جزالك الله خيرا ونريد البقية


----------



## mahmoud khalid (20 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي الكريم


----------



## Jamal (21 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## mustafasas (21 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mh702 (21 مارس 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## BOUCHAKOUR (21 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا الأخ مغنم على شرح P6 عن طريق الفيديو , هل لك شرح اخر لتنصيب P6 R8 Web Access , الطريقة التي شرحت بها من قبل كانت جدُ معقدة . 
جزاك الله خيرا .
الأخ كمال بوشاقور .


----------



## mustafasas (22 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (22 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## احمد وبس2010 (22 مارس 2011)

لك مني اجمل تحيه بارك الله فيك وزادك من علمه


----------



## سوزان شقير (22 مارس 2011)

thanks for this i hope we can see more


----------



## magnum1272003 (27 مارس 2011)

bouchakour قال:


> شكرا جزيلا الأخ مغنم على شرح p6 عن طريق الفيديو , هل لك شرح اخر لتنصيب p6 r8 web access , الطريقة التي شرحت بها من قبل كانت جدُ معقدة .
> جزاك الله خيرا .
> الأخ كمال بوشاقور .


جازك الله خير على الدعاء 
وبالنسبة للشرح فلا أعرف خلاف هذه الطريقة وهذه الطريقة عرفتها من بريمافيرا نفسها


----------



## م_هبه (27 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## العبقرية (28 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا جارى التحميل والاطلاع


----------



## tucd2k42 (31 مارس 2011)

Thanks


----------



## نضال هديب (21 مايو 2011)

شكرا لك وبارك الله في علمك وجزاك كل الخير وكثر من امتالك .ونشكر الله ان خلقنا امة تحب الخير للجمع .


----------



## k.fateh (21 مايو 2011)

merci


----------



## البابكري (22 مايو 2011)

الف شكر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد المتولى عبد (25 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابوعلي العلاقي (27 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابوعلي العلاقي (27 مايو 2011)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## widou (28 مايو 2011)

أحسن عمل ، أين هي باقي الدرس ، يا باشا


----------



## قلب الأحبة (30 مايو 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مجهوووووووود رااااااائع 

سلمت يداك مهندس أحمد 

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

وأثابك عليه خير الثواب وأجزل لك في العطاء

وجعلك الله قرة عين لوالديك

وأسكنك الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة 


إن شاء الله تتم المشاهدة والاستفادة والتعليق 


وفي انتظار الباقي ^_^ 


والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
*​


----------



## aly yousef (31 مايو 2011)

يعجز اللسان عن التعبير مثل باقي الزملاء ولكن لك كل الشكر


----------



## boushy (31 مايو 2011)

*شكرا لك أخي الكريم وجزاك الله كل خير....*


----------



## magnum1272003 (1 يونيو 2011)

أحب أن أقدم اعتذاري عن تأخر اكمال الشرح نظرًا لعدم استقرار بعض الأمور بالنسبة لي ولكن إن شاء الله سوف يكون هناك قريبًا بعض الشروح لبعض النقاط المهمة في البرنامج بشكل مفصل 
وقد كنت أريد أن أكمله على النسق الذي أردت من البداية ولكن خيرًا إن شاء الله


----------



## Nader Hussain (5 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك 
ونريد المزيد


----------



## البسام (6 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خير جزاء واكرمك


----------



## Essam AbdallaPMP (6 يونيو 2011)

مجهود رائع اخى الكريم بارك الله فيك وزادك علماً


----------



## البسام (6 يونيو 2011)

لقد استمتعت جدا بها وهي مفيدة جدا جدا
بارك الله بك اخي الكريم وزادك من علمه


----------



## Ameco Adam (8 يونيو 2011)

جعل الله لك هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك . ونتمني أن تكمل الباقي


----------



## boushy (15 يونيو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع*


----------



## no13 (15 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله بيك وجزاء الله خير الجزاء


----------



## العبقرية (18 يونيو 2011)

المهندس الكريم السلام عليكم
يا بشمهندس شرح جميل فعلا ولكنى استسمحك فى عمل عدة امثلة متكاملة تشمل جميع نواحى الشرح حتى تعم الفائدة ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد صديق سعد (18 يونيو 2011)

الف الف شكر
وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## محمد صديق سعد (18 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## واثق الخطوه (18 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك وزادك علما
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eldabaawy (18 يونيو 2011)

أحسنت وشكرا لك


----------



## صينخي هارثاوي (19 يونيو 2011)

Thanks so much


----------



## wagih khalid (19 يونيو 2011)

thanks for this effort


----------



## wagih khalid (19 يونيو 2011)

thanks for this effort​


----------



## عبدالرزاق حميد (20 يونيو 2011)

شكرا لك وجعله الله عز وجل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عماد الحلفي (22 يونيو 2011)

شرح جميل وفي محله وكنت في حاجة ماسة له
الف شكر


----------



## بن دحمان (4 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## moaking (12 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا مفيدة جدا واستفدت جدا جدا


----------



## last72day (12 يوليو 2011)

من يفعل الخير لا ينتظر الشكر من الاخريين و لكن بكل حب بجد اشكرك اشكرك اشكرك و يا رب يكون فى ميزان حسناتك و لكن ان استكملت باقى الدروس ارجوك اطلعنى على اميلى كى اتابع اميلى هو [email protected] yahoo.com و مرة ثانية جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## essamhamza20 (15 يوليو 2011)

الف شكر على هذا الشرح وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عماد الحلفي (27 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء 
وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## bmohinfo (2 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا اخى


----------



## hny (3 أغسطس 2011)

أسأل الله أن يبارك لك في عمرك , وأن ينفعك بما علمك وأن يعلمك علم ما لم تعلم ، تحياتي لك
أخوك هاني - حائل - السعودية


----------



## magnum1272003 (3 أغسطس 2011)

hny قال:


> أسأل الله أن يبارك لك في عمرك , وأن ينفعك بما علمك وأن يعلمك علم ما لم تعلم ، تحياتي لك
> أخوك هاني - حائل - السعودية


جزاك الله خيرًا يا أخي هاني وبارك الله فيك ولك بمثل دعاءك إن شاء الله وأدعو الجميع إلى متابعة موضوع المهندس هاني إسماعيل (مهندس من مصر) عن التخطيط باستخدام البريمافيرا فهو أكثر من رائع وإن شاء الله لي عودة قريبا لاستكمال هذا الموضوع إن شاء الله فأبشروا


----------



## عراقي ابن عراقي (5 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا لك وبارك الله في علمك وجزاك كل الخير وكثر من امتالك


----------



## عراقي ابن عراقي (5 أغسطس 2011)

بصراحة بحثت عن مشاركات هاني اسماعيل ولم اجد نتيجة للبحث ممكن ان تلصق اللنك؟



magnum1272003 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرًا يا أخي هاني وبارك الله فيك ولك بمثل دعاءك إن شاء الله وأدعو الجميع إلى متابعة موضوع المهندس هاني إسماعيل (مهندس من مصر) عن التخطيط باستخدام البريمافيرا فهو أكثر من رائع وإن شاء الله لي عودة قريبا لاستكمال هذا الموضوع إن شاء الله فأبشروا


----------



## a.hmk (11 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله لك


----------



## eltab3i (14 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## العبقرية (23 نوفمبر 2011)

مازالنا فى الانتظار اخى الكريم


----------



## مريم سعد الدين (23 نوفمبر 2011)

أخى عراقى عراقى هذا هو اللينك و سوف تستفيد الكثير و الكثير
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=276016


----------



## ENG F (21 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا لجهودك الطيبة والتي نعجز عن كيقية تعبيرها لك اخ magnum1272003 

هل توجد تكملة لعملك هذا كشرح مثال تنفيذي للبرنامج ؟ 

بارك الله لكم بعملكم هذا


----------



## الاستشاري العراقي (16 يناير 2012)

Thanks for your big efforts


----------



## بحر الرجال (16 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خير اخى الحبيب ونسأل الله ان يضعه فى موازين حسناتك

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ATHEEL2001 (13 فبراير 2012)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## sameh_majeed (10 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم .... عاشت ايدك على العمل الجبار ... كما اتمنى ان تقوم بعمل كتاب يحتوي نفس معلومات الملفات الفيديو ,, و ذلك لنشر الفائده الى اصحاب النت الضعيف


----------



## aassaker (15 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي الكريم وجزاك خيرَ ما عنده لعباده الصالحين


----------



## اسماعيل احداش (21 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## nofal (23 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## dobelhadj (29 مارس 2013)

م محمد عبدالله حسن قال:


> جزاكم الله خيراً


شكرا اخى على هذا المجهود


----------



## أكرم الشتيوي (9 أبريل 2013)

يعطيك الصحة
وين بارت 4


----------



## م/غيلان (15 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله عن عملك كل خير وكتبه في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهندس من الشمال (29 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيككككككككككك


----------



## م. تامر الشامى (13 مايو 2013)

كلمة شكر واحدة لا تكفى على هذا المجهود المشكور


----------



## mostafa elkadi (15 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خير الثواب


----------



## mostafa moud (26 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## teefaah (27 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا ,,, مجهود كبير تستحق الشكر والتقدير عليه ,, جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ,,, ولك منى كل تحيه وتقدير


----------



## Attaroof (29 نوفمبر 2013)

Thanxxxxx alot !!...... you make my day


----------



## ahmedmosa1973 (24 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## land surveyor (15 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## nasserbalkhi (15 أبريل 2014)

هذا هو رابط محاضرة ادارة التحكم بالمشروع في المملكة العربية السعودية 


http://youtu.be/WnJj_P0k0Wc


----------



## safa aldin (16 أبريل 2014)

بارك الله لك يا اخى اللهم اجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------

